# Wonky teeth (before/after trim pics & questions)



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

With the pictures and descriptions from Ration of how to hold him, I finally managed to get pics of Spike's teeth . Not his most attractive photos!

*Before teeth trimmed* (see 2nd page for after pics)



















He had them trimmed about 3 weeks ago under anaesthetic. When I picked him up, nothing was mentioned about the long-term, or if there would even be any problems in the future after they'd been trimmed. Hopefully I'll get some answers this time when I ring to enquire again.


----------



## ariana (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

wow im no expert but his teeth look really long to me!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

As you can see in the first photo (when I say right, I'm meaning as you look at the photo), one of his top teeth appears to go inbetween the bottom teeth. His other top tooth is to the right of the top one you can see. Hence why the bottom right tooth looks more pointy, as it's being worn down by the top one in the middle when he grinds his teeth. 

That probably doesn't make a whole lot of sense what I've just typed there... :roll:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

I see exactly what you are saying Stacey. Is this a new development for him?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

Lilspaz, if I remember correctly it's only been a recent development. Possibly due to trauma, right, Stace?

Those bottom teeth do look longer than normal. Although they are getting some wear they are probably not getting enough and after time they may grow too long and cause damage to the roof of his mouth. =/

Definately call the vet, it may be the case of a trim every few weeks to keep them back. Luckily, as it's been 3 weeks already, you already have an idea of time periods for trimming.

Well done on those pics btw! Bootafully undignified!


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

What is this caused from? I've never had to take a rat to the vet to get their teeth trimmed down and I'd like to keep it that way, so how can I prevent this from ever happening to one of my critters?


----------



## shellbat (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

Well i have found with my rabbit that his teeth grow really long due to him not liking hard food to eat (i don't know why never has) all i can think to say is just give them things to chew on... i get these little blocks from a pet shop by me which are little pieces of treated wood they love it and it doesn't last very long (guessing good)...
They also have these treats which are really hard too keeps them at a nice length all i can think of really can get lots of things from local shops

Also i don't know why they needed to use anesthetic to trim them my bf rat had to have his trimmed without it and he was fine took few mins to do but he had to go about every 3-4 weeks... my rabbit also has to got every 4 weeks through them growing quick.... 

Just a few ideas which i find helps


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

I read on another forum that chewing on wood doesn't really help keep their teeth trimmed though, is that true?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

Overgrowth caused by the misalignment of teeth (malocclusion) can occur either genetically or by trauma (aka, an injury that knocks the teeth out of their regular position). If a rat has this, there is no prevention, merely treatment of the condition.

If your rat has well aligned teeth, usually they will wear those teeth down themselves by daily activities such as eating, bruxing etc and little further management is needed. Wood blocks or similar chews can be given, if not for the teeth alone for a little extra stimulation for them inside their cages.

Maloccluded teeth don't naturally rub against each other during any of these activities, so the teeth continue to grow with no resistance and can cause serious problems, hence why they require trimming.

Interesting fact, rat's teeth grow about 5 inches per year .. that's a lot of tooth growth and a lot of wearing down that rats (and most rodents) have to put up with!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

For rats chewing is not what keeps their teeth ground down, its bruxxing that is actually the grinding. You can see a rat in an aquarium with nothing else and its teeth can be fine.  Unfortunately if a tooth or teeth are misaligned thru genetics or a trauma then the teeth will not align and grind each other down (top to bottom incisors). This is when you will have to go get the teeth trimmed until a) the broken tooth grows back in or b) for the rest of the rat's life.

I have had about 90 rats through my life and not one has needed a tooth trim 

Haha, Ration and I posted at the same time :lol:


----------



## shellbat (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

I have heard that if a rat has over grown teeth it can sometimes cause sores by their mouths and if the rats teeth aren't aligned up naturally (may be due to jaw alignment) they don't get warn away when eating food etc. If this is the case they may need their teeth trimming at least once every two weeks to keep comfort for the ratties...


And mine chew every thing really so it might not be just that which helps but it can't do much worse really... there are lots of things you can get though which helps so i would just get a few nice treats from the pet shop which they can chew on other than that i dunno....

Hope this helps


----------



## shellbat (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

hmm think we all posted near enough at the same time oooppps


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*



lilspaz68 said:


> I see exactly what you are saying Stacey. Is this a new development for him?


The first sign was when Max was on his 3rd bit of uncooked Pasta and Spike was still on his first. Which isn't normal as Spike is the piggy of the two :lol:. He still eats the pasta slowly and ends up squeaking at Max for trying to steal it, as Max always finishes first. Sneaky Max creeps up really slowly on him lol. He eats everything fine, so there's no worries about him not getting enough food  

Spike did hurt his leg and I THINK it was around the same time I noticed him eating the pasta slowly. So I'm wondering if he whacked his teeth/jaw also, which is possible. I don't have a clue what he did, but his leg was fine after about a week of limping. He had a trip to the vets to check his leg out too. 

I always look in their mouths occasionally when they yawn and definately hadn't noticed anything like that until recently.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*



Ration1802 said:


> Lilspaz, if I remember correctly it's only been a recent development. Possibly due to trauma, right, Stace?
> 
> Those bottom teeth do look longer than normal. Although they are getting some wear they are probably not getting enough and after time they may grow too long and cause damage to the roof of his mouth. =/
> 
> ...


Yeah could be due to trauma when he hurt his leg. I'd love to know what on earth he did! Whatever it was he did a good job of it, if that is why his teeth are like that of course.

It's that top tooth in the middle that looks really odd to me. I'll see if I can get other pics showing the other top tooth that isn't visible in those pics. 

That way to hold him worked really well by the way  Thanks for the pics and descriptions. He didn't seem to mind too much either. Handsome pics :wink:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*



shellbat said:


> Also i don't know why they needed to use anesthetic to trim them my bf rat had to have his trimmed without it and he was fine took few mins to do but he had to go about every 3-4 weeks


I think they wanted to use anaesthetic because the vet couldn't get a proper look at his teeth, and maybe to check there weren't any problems inside his mouth caused by the teeth issues.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

So, I have an appointment at the vets tomorrow afternoon, 2pm. I asked if there was a vet that treats rats more often, but they said they all do :? I was hoping there would have been one, but nevermind. The reason being, last time he went about his teeth, the vet spent 10 minutes trying to look at his teeth by using some closed scisscors to try to lift his top lip up.... which obviously wasn't very successful. So anaesthetic was decided so they could look in his mouth and trim them.

With the help (pics and descriptions) of Ration I managed to take those pics, so I don't understand why the vet couldn't look in his mouth....

Any questions anyone suggests I ask?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

Ask for what THEY think is the probaby cause (although you kind of know, they may have some specific reasons for the cause that they can see)

And definately ask for advice regarding long term care. How often they would want to trim and how (anaesthetic or not). Maybe suggest (depending on how the vet is handling Spike) that the next trim should be done awake with a whiff of gas to calm him down if he's a bit stressed?

I think that's all I can think of now .. any more and I'll be sure to let you know lol


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wonky teeth*

Spike has his teeth trimmed when I went to the vets today, this time without general anaesthetic.

She took him away to get someone to hold him and the noises he made sounded like an aviary full of loads of birds 8O She came back and said he didn't like that one bit. 

He's getting scared a lot while I've had him out on the bed tonight. He keeps freezing and having scared looking eyes. Not long ago he did that and I stroked him (he still didn't move), so I picked him up and he panicked like mad to get out of my hands and back in his carrier box  

Definately didn't enjoy his experience at the vets today at all!


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Wonky teeth (after trim)*

I bet not, think about it... someone trimming my teeth down would hurt like no other pain, except maybe child birth but still.. that's gotta hurt...


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: [Update] Wonky teeth (after trim)*



kilas_rattery said:


> I bet not, think about it... someone trimming my teeth down would hurt like no other pain, except maybe child birth but still.. that's gotta hurt...


That's because your teeth have nerve endings throughout. A rat's teeth do not, the closest analogy would be someone trimming your finger nails. It wouldn't hurt.

The only pain is that the base of the teeth (Where they meet the gums) could hurt a little, but overall I think the pain wouldn't be too much. My girl has never done anything that made me believe she was in any pain at all.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Wonky teeth (after trim)*

Aww..Poor Spikey! I hope he calms down a little bit.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Wonky teeth (after trim)*

poor bub, Glad that he'll be eating without struggle though  lets see a picture of after, becuase we had a before shot. (Spike is so pretty)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Wonky teeth (after trim)*

Here are pics after his teeth were trimmed. One is a bit blurry as I didn't use photoshop to zoom in.

*After teeth trimmed* (see start of thread for before pics)


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Wonky teeth (after trim)*

well his looks quite nice now, He's eating better right?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Wonky teeth (after trim)*

Yeah he seems to eat the pasta a bit quicker. 

Any opinions on if you think enough was trimmed off anyone? The bottom right one doesn't look as though it has been touched, if you compare the before and after pics, as the angle is the same and it's still pointy :|


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Wonky teeth (before/after trim pics)*

Spike still has difficulty eating uncooked pasta. He turns it around and around in his paws loads too, while trying to figure out a way to easily eat it. Max crunches away on his, while there's no crunches coming from Spike :roll: he must nibble softly or something. 

I'm assuming this will always be the case, as his teeth aren't aligned perfectly as they used to be? And that it's probably not due to the length of his teeth. 

Do you think I should carry on feeding him the uncooked pasta?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You may as well, if he can eat it, give it to him.

It'll help with gnawing as well, so should help keep those teeth worn down a little more.


----------

